# internet doomsday July 9th



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

if your computer is infected with malware the FBI may be cutting you off the internet on Monday. 


http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2012/04/23/how-to-avoid-july-internet-doomsday-fix-dnschanger-malware/ 


check here to see if you are good. 
https://forms.fbi.gov/check-to-see-if-your-computer-is-using-rogue-DNS


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> if your computer is infected with malware the FBI may be cutting you off the internet on Monday.
> 
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2012/04/23/how-to-avoid-july-internet-doomsday-fix-dnschanger-malware/
> ...


Not sure I want anything to do with the FBI.

I do not trust any form of our government.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

WOW, Fox trusts the FBI to inspect your computer. the horror !


I do not trust either.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

daArch said:


> WOW, Fox trusts the FBI to inspect your computer. the horror !
> 
> 
> I do not trust either.


The way I understand it is that there is a very small percentage of computers that may be infected.

Think I will take my chances.

Could this just be another case of "Big Brother"?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

oldpaintdoc said:


> The way I understand it is that there is a very small percentage of computers that may be infected.
> 
> Think I will take my chances.
> 
> Could this just be another case of "Big Brother"?


Of course it is.

(Insert threat here) well now the govt has to get into everybodies business to keep us safe now. 

(Thats how its done)

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

bill they get into your computer they probally offer you a job and a badge of honor lol:jester:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

actually I heard it on Leo laprot the tech guys radio program. which he said they way they handle was stupid, just thought I'd share it with yall. 
fox was the 1st it came up when I googled it for ya v
peace love and harmony. hmmm hmm hmmm hmm


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

When satellite TV hacking was running rampant the satellite security firms who provided the access card technology had to hire the hackers to eventually shut down the hacks for them . There was some amazing storylines way back when on that stuff . Absolutely the best free TV that there ever was when the mini dishes were selling like wildfire across Canada and the US . :thumbsup:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

playedout6 said:


> When satellite TV hacking was running rampant the satellite security firms who provided the access card technology had to hire the hackers to eventually shut down the hacks for them . There was some amazing storylines way back when on that stuff . Absolutely the best free TV that there ever was when the mini dishes were selling like wildfire across Canada and the US . :thumbsup:


Did you goof around in that hobby? I did for almost 10 years 

Pat


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Call Ext 745 . LOL


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

from what I read, IE is the culprit. I use Opera, so I am not overly concerned.

HOWEVER, Quicken and Avira update with IE.

Why is it always Microsnot that is hacked? The penalty for world domination.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

playedout6 said:


> Call Ext 745 . LOL


lol - Guesing the guys you were talking about were aol6969 and Ram9999 who switched sides. Was allot of fun back in the dave days. Charlie was just as fun too.

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

daArch said:


> from what I read, IE is the culprit. I use Opera, so I am not overly concerned.
> 
> HOWEVER, Quicken and Avira update with IE.
> 
> Why is it always Microsnot that is hacked? The penalty for world domination.


 

its because the majority of OS is windows. although mac is starting to get some hacks now.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> its because the majority of OS is windows. although mac is starting to get some hacks now.


as I always said it would.

The hackers go after the biggest bang for the buck.

Linux ain't virus proof, it's just not worth it for then to go after such a tiny market share.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Just put everything on the cloud so the feds can go through your life easier.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

After NJP hacked me and my email got hacked this past week who the hell cares. Have at it. My Internet life is a hoax anyways. I'm not even a painter.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> My Internet life is a hoax anyways. I'm not even a painter.


Anybody who puts this much time into a fake alter ego is one of us regardless.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> * My Internet life is a hoax anyways. I'm not even a painter*.


if I were one to use PT quotes as sig material ............


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> My Internet life is a hoax anyways. I'm not even a painter.


 That would explain a lot !!! lol:jester:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I saw on the news tonight that if you want to check your computer you can go to 

www.dcwg.org 


I did it, it was fine, OR now I am really infected.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Probably govt spying software gets on the comp after checking your comp

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Whatever. Im green.


----------

